

How the economic machine works - doubleg
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DPHe0bXAIuk0

======
um304
I couldn't get the second rule narrator suggests at the end of the video:
"Don't have income rise faster than productivity because you'll eventually
become uncompetitive."

Can someone explain it please?

